

Ask HN: Table prefixes, do or don't? - superice

When creating a new application, should I use table prefixes in a way that Wordpress and Joomla do? (wp_tablename, j32_tablename). It isn&#x27;t that hard to implement, but why should I? What&#x27;s the reasoning behind it?
======
wingi
Sharing one database with serveral applications without conflict of tablenames
like "users".

